# Bell Bottom Blues - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A great Eric Clapton (Derek & the Dominos) tune - a quick look at how i play this tune.....thanks for watching!
guitar - Collings 01A

[video=youtube;cU535ttZnYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU535ttZnYg[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Beautiful song, glad you put this one up and thanks for that!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you checking it out.....hope al is good,dale


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I watched it--I'll check it out tomorrow when I'm more awake--and I'll bring a guitar...


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hope it makes some sense.....thanks for watching!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Have always found your instructional videos to not just make sense, but they are thorough, well paced and always show you're prepared and quite knowledgeable. 

Really happy you put together this one, great song. But wow, there sure is a lot going on there and I can see myself taking a little more time than usual to learn that one, but it's definitely well worth it considering how easy you made it look. Just curious, have you played it live? Did it go over well?

Always looking forward to the next video.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Your kind post is greatly appreciated....all the best with your music!


----------

